# Layout Blind ?



## fuzion24 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am about to purchase a Rogers Goosebuster Blind and wanted to hear what more people thought about them. It will be in max 4 camo and this will also be my first blind. Not that may reviews on them. Anything will help thanks.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know much about that blind. But I used to be a person to lay in the fields or try to use natural cover. 2 years ago me my father and my uncle all bought layout blinds. They were by far the best investment we have made in our hunting stuff besides guns of course. But they give you an oportunity to stay out of the elements and keep dry they also help give you nice support for laying in the field long days and give you the added ability to hide using the stubble straps.

I would recommend googling the blind and seeing if their are any reviews on google. If not I am sure people on here have reviews. I know personnally I have used the GHG ground force blind, loved it, but it was kind of small. I now upgraded to the avery finisher. I love this blind it is very room has tons of adjustments to adjust to your like and seems to hold up well.

Also no matter what blind you buy make sure to buy camo that matches what you hunt in. And you are not going to want to rely on the camo but you will also want to mud up the outside of your blind before your first hunt to take away any glare. Good luck and no matter what blind you choose you will love it.


----------



## fuzion24 (Aug 15, 2010)

I ordered it and will be here in 2 days. I will give a review when i get it. Thanks for the help


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I own the Goosebuster XL and love it! VERY WELL BUILT BLIND. It has officially replaced my Finisher as my main blind. Actually they are buily by Tangle Free to Fred's specifications. Basically They are the landing zone and the dead zone but with a few upgrades and tweeks here and there. Blinds are also waterproof up the sides about 4 or 5 inches. The foot bag is zippered and the zipper is on the top, not the bottom edge and believe me when I say you could easily fit a 70 lab in the foot bag of the XL with room for him to lay on your feet and keep your toes warm.  Frame is easy to assemble but is a 3/4 frame on the bottom that doesn't fold up so it is a little bigger broken down than say a S.U.B. but it is much better built. Trust me when I say that you or anyone else will not be disappointed when you purchase one. Top notch stuff from a top notch crew there at Rogers. :thumb:


----------



## fuzion24 (Aug 15, 2010)

I got it in looks great very easy to assemble. It is a bit bulky when folded up for transport but cant complain. Seems to be built strong. Mudding it today and taking it to the field this weekend. Tons of room in it and I just got the standard size.


----------



## JakeJacobs (Feb 18, 2010)

What are the key features you look for in a layout blind?


----------



## fuzion24 (Aug 15, 2010)

Well this is my first one but i was looking for one that was well built that would last a few season. This one seems to be strong. And i was looking for a low profile, this one is okay i have seen lower but it is not bad.


----------

